

MessagePack: the missing serializer - kzk_mover
http://blog.treasure-data.com/post/12232702451/messagepack-the-missing-serializer

======
pjscott
I've been very happy with MessagePack. It pretty much just does what I want it
to: serialize and deserialize things in an efficient, streamable binary
format. It can be used as a drop-in replacement for a lot of the things that I
would otherwise do with JSON.

Also, the libraries are very good. It's not often you have similarly high-
quality language bindings for Python, Java, and Haskell, among others, but
that's the case here.

